# Roo's spay



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo's keyhole spay was booked for tomorrow but the vets called today and asked to reschedule because the head vet has to attend a different branch tomorrow to perform an emergency op. So, it's moved to next Monday now. Was building myself up for it and spent a big chunk of today grooming her and de-matting  but all in all quite relieved. It also means we can get away to Cornwall this weekend if the weather looks good .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I'd forgotten..... The forecast is fabulous for this weekend the best weekend so far so enjoy that lovely beach, perhaps a blessing in disguise x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like Roo escaped the big operation! At least she will have fun while on vacation


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what a let down, but hey like you say, time to squeeze in a lovely weekend  .. well we are going to have a heat wave, hope the forecast is right now as I am excited about a few more sunny days lol .. enjoy the beach and we will look forward to lots of photos of your poos in the sand


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Blessing in disguise then! Enjoy the weekend! Whoop whoop! :jumping::jumping:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh goodness Clare, I didnt know it was to be so soon!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay - time for a holiday and Roo will look fabulous as always with her new groom done :jumping:

Have a great time and she will be fine with the keyhole :hug: xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

YEAH!!! Beach time instead of Op time!! Bless her . . hope you all enjoy a lovely weekend getaway!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have the best time in Cornwall and take lots of pictures


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Loads of factor 50 :XD::XD::XD::XD:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The weekend has flown by and Roo's spay is tomorrow . I have this urge to phone and cancel which is stupid I know . I think it's because I know she is going to get upset when I leave her at the vets (it's not her normal vet as they don't offer keyhole), I think she is a bit too clingy with me. Will be glad when it's all done. Must not forget to buy her some baby grows while she is in surgery!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Will be thinking of you & Roo tomorrow Clare. XXX


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck to Roo. I am sure ssh well be just fine. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Clare, hopefully they won't mess about and recovery should be quicker. Spend some quality time with Obi and at least you got the chance to squeeze in a super weekend. Fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dropped her off this morning, she looked so sad


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Keep busy xxxxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She will be back in no time! Wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope everything goes well for Roo today - she will be home in no time and playing with Obi again! Big hugs to you :hug: and look forward to seeing photos of her in the babygrow :kiss: xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well they kept me waiting all day but good news is, she's just home. Still very sleepy and some odd shaved patches


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well they kept me waiting all day but good news is, she's just home. Still very sleepy and some odd shaved patches


did she have her leg shaved? that was a surprise for me when I got home to Lady. from the IV


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well they kept me waiting all day but good news is, she's just home. Still very sleepy and some odd shaved patches


Big hug to Roo. So glad she is home.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> did she have her leg shaved? that was a surprise for me when I got home to Lady. from the IV


They shaved quite high up on her tummy to her thigh on both sides! Something to do with hooks (I hope they weren't literally hooks) to position her correctly so they could get to the ovaries. She had a lap spay so they have only removed her ovaries not her uterus.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh goodness...hooks, that sounds scary


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

At least the whole area will be clean... And you won't need to brush nearby. The surgery sounds so much better though. I hope Roo has a settled night xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So glad that everything went OK Clare  Here's to a speedy recovery for Roo & quick fur regrowth  XXX


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless hope little roo is ok,big huge hugs xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh.....wishing the little lady a speedy recovery :hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Bless little Roo! It's horrible dropping them isn't it- I had to fight back the tears! The pull st your heart strings when you leave them there! 
Anyway, so glad it all went well  good luck for her recovery x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get Well Soon Roo from Ruth and Lola Bear xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased lovely Roo is home with you Clare and wishing her a very speedy recover :hug::kiss:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Wonderful to have her home. Well wishes for a speedy and easy recovery for Roo.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad the op went smoothly and she is back home, bless her. How is she doing now? how is Obi with her?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How is Roo this morning? I hope you had a good night xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of Roo Poo this morning xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Too is feeling brighter but not too bouncy this morning.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She's doing ok thanks. I think she's going to be hard to keep quiet by tomorrow! Obi is feeling it most as I'm trying to keep them generally separate for a couple of days. He obviously loves her more than I gave him credit for, aaah!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here she is in her vest


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks so tiny. Hugs for Roo. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad it all went well. She looks adorable in her vest.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Obi loves his sister, she looks very fetching this morning in the sunshine xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Roo you look way too cute  

Obi she will be back having fun with you soon enough, ahh that is so lovely he misses her. He may like a juicy bone to take hiss mind of his sister/play mate xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> She looks so tiny. Hugs for Roo.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I discovered at the vets that she's lost weight recently as I was surprised to hear she was only 7kg. She is all fur


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah Roo, Glad she is doing ok, and she looks really cute in her onesie!!! sending big kisses from me and Lady...AH Obi does love his sister...too cute.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bet they will have the best playtimes once they can play together again, she looks very sweet in her onsie.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah the wee soul in her stripes...she does look tiny 

Hopefully her and Obi will be back on form very soon 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Here she is in her vest


Ah she looks like a pet.. Good girl Roo! Glad it's going well!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad it all went well for Roo. Honey bounced back really well from her spay. She's lost weight since the op and has gone from 8.2kg to about 7.8kg. The vet said to try her with more food. I've found feeding her 3 times a day is working well. She has breakfast, some more after her walk and then a meal in the evening. I think some poos work better on 3 smaller meals, rather than two. xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased everything went well Clare and love the photo of her in the stripey babygrow. Roo is about the same size as Beau then as she was 7.8kg when she was weighed recently for her meds. I thought Roo looked much bigger but like you say all fur but very cute with it  x


----------

